# Replace linux with FreeBSD



## vamos (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello, I have a Linux server but I want to install FreeBSD. I dont have any other solutions, is it possible?


----------



## segfault (Apr 3, 2013)

Might be helpful if you could post a list of the programs/services your current Linux server is running and would like to duplicate with FreeBSD. For example, are you running a web server (apache, mysql etc.)?


----------



## marwis (Apr 3, 2013)

If you want to do it remotely, have a look at the "Depenguinator 2.0"  by Colin Percival.  It might or might not work out of the box since it is five years old, however.


----------



## fluca1978 (Apr 3, 2013)

What is the question?
What are your doubts about installing FreeBSD?
Have you considered the downtime of replacing the OS?
Have you searched for and/or tested that every piece of software and service you need will run on FreeBSD?
What are your resource/time constraints?

If you cannot answer the above then it's better to leave the server alone for now.


----------



## vamos (Apr 3, 2013)

I have Linux on the server but I need to increase it with FreeBSD because I need it, impossible?

(I can have a kvm access about downtime)


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2013)

Why do you need FreeBSD rather than Linux?


----------



## vamos (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm better at using freebsd FreeBSD as Linux for webserver and ts3.


----------



## vamos (Apr 3, 2013)

I've the following error with depenguin 
	
	



```
makeimage.sh: line 42: bsdtar: command not found
```
I'm running CentOS


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2013)

Why don't you boot it with the install CD and work from there?


----------



## vamos (Apr 3, 2013)

I've a server to iWeb and need install FreeBSD by myself, I can have a kvm if urgently but.. cost
Then I've this error with CentOS 


```
[root@cl-t223-492cl ~]# cd /root/depenguin-2.0
[root@cl-t223-492cl depenguin-2.0]# sh -e makeimage.sh disc1.iso 8.3-RELEASE ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
makeimage.sh: line 42: bsdtar: command not found
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2013)

Get a better provider, one that allows you to install FreeBSD or at the very least gives you console access and the ability to boot an ISO image.


----------



## vamos (Apr 3, 2013)

SirDice, I've not any other choice for the moment, It's not possible to put bsdtar on CentOS as well? I need request a Debian server for goes to FreeBSD? _What? - Mod._


----------



## vamos (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry for double post, I've requested a Debian 7 server for install FreeBSD with the tutorial... see later.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 3, 2013)

In order to "increase it with FreeBSD", perhaps install some virtual machine software on your existing Linux installation such as VirtualBox or VMware and run FreeBSD on that.


----------



## vamos (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm trying with Depenguinator, here's the problem with debian now:

```
/root/depenguin-2.0/makefs-20080113/netbsdsrc/tools/compat/../../lib/libc/gen/glob.c: In function 'globextend':
/root/depenguin-2.0/makefs-20080113/netbsdsrc/tools/compat/../../lib/libc/gen/glob.c:804: error: 'ARG_MAX' undeclared              (first use in this function)
/root/depenguin-2.0/makefs-20080113/netbsdsrc/tools/compat/../../lib/libc/gen/glob.c:804: error: (Each undeclared ide             ntifier is reported only once
/root/depenguin-2.0/makefs-20080113/netbsdsrc/tools/compat/../../lib/libc/gen/glob.c:804: error: for each function it              appears in.)

*** Failed target:  glob.lo
*** Failed command: cc -O -I. -I./include -I/root/depenguin-2.0/makefs-20080113/netbsdsrc/tools/compat -I/root/depeng             uin-2.0/makefs-20080113/netbsdsrc/tools/compat/sys -DHAVE_NBTOOL_CONFIG_H=1 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__DBINTERFACE_PR             IVATE -c -o glob.lo.o /root/depenguin-2.0/makefs-20080113/netbsdsrc/tools/compat/../../lib/libc/gen/glob.c
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /root/depenguin-2.0/makefs-20080113/netbsdsrc/tools/compat

*** Failed target:  dependall
*** Failed command: cd /root/depenguin-2.0/makefs-20080113/netbsdsrc/tools/compat; /root/depenguin-2.0/makefs-2008011             3/netbsdbin/bin/make realall
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /root/depenguin-2.0/makefs-20080113/netbsdsrc/tools/compat
root@cl-t223-492cl:~/depenguin-2.0#
```


----------



## sossego (Apr 4, 2013)

Some providers will allow you to run a server from your home provided that it is not a commercial one. You may also try setting up a machine as a server and allowing certain services to be accessed from behind the router or firewall of your home.
Just a common suggestion.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Apr 4, 2013)

vamos said:
			
		

> SirDice, I've not any other choice for the moment, It's not possible to put bsdtar on CentOS as well? I need request a Debian server for goes to FreeBSD? _What? - Mod._


The Depenguinator documents the necessary prerequisites:


			
				Depenguinator web page said:
			
		

> apt-get install curl
> apt-get install bsdtar
> apt-get install libc6-dev
> apt-get install zlib1g-dev


Your Linux distribution may use something other than apt-get. In general, whatever method you use to install add-on packages (or whatever your distribution calls them) should work to install these.

Echoing comments made by others, if you have a test system you can use, install FreeBSD on it and make sure everything you need from your Linux server installs and configures correctly. In particular, be sure to have copies of any necessary configuration files, etc. before you Depenguinate your production server. Once you've tested everything, you'll be ready to do this on your production server. This should result in the least possible downtime for your users.


----------

